# ChkDsk stuck



## xendistar (Jun 5, 2012)

My daughters been having some issue with her laptop (booting up to a blue screen). When I tried the laptop booted OK but I ran chkdsk c: /f /r 

It said it was unable to do the check now and would do it on restart (as expected), so I rebooted and the chkdsk started and has stalled at 11% which it has been for an hour or so (disk is 1tb), the laptop has no hd indicator light so I can't tell if there is any hard disk activity happening.

What can I do stop the chkdsk or how long do I leave it running?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's been a few hours since you've posted. Has there been any progression in the test?

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here:

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test - Tech Support Forum


----------



## xendistar (Jun 5, 2012)

I went out shortly after I posted and have just come back and the chkdsk has completed, looking through the event logs and I can't see anything regarding the chkdsk. My next job was hard disk testing, will keep you posted


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check Disk (chkdsk) - Read Event Viewer Log - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## xendistar (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Corday, it did find some issues during the chkdsk (cant say what it was as the laptop is the middle of a disk test) but it fixed them. Will post info when disk test is finished (2hrs and 20 minutes time)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If Check Disk or Seatools long test take a very long time, like overnight, then you have bad sectors on the HDD. Check Disk will try and move the files off of the bad sectors to good ones near by. If there are too many bad sectors, Check Disk will hang or fail, the data on the bad sectors will be corrupt. If it finishes, then the HDD will be usable, but is on the Road to eventual failure, and should be replaced when you get the time.


----------



## xendistar (Jun 5, 2012)

Well the Seatool disk check passed all tests with no issues

The issue chkdsk did find was as follows

Stage 3 Examining security descriptors
Cleaning up 2134 unused indexes entries from index $SII of file 0x9
Cleaning up 2134 unused indexes entries from index $SDH of file 0x9
Cleaning up 2134 unused security descriptors

That was the only issue it had all the other stages passed with out issue.

The laptop does seem to be loading a bit quicker since I ran chkdsk


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Ok, you had some unused indexes and Check Disk cleaned them up. So, it looks like your good to go.


----------

